# Code 90847



## chelsa23 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am new to coding so bare with me  ...
I work for a psychologist. We have a client who was  seen for a total of 2 hours, about 30 minutes of this time is spent with just the child, the remaining 1.5 hours is spent with the family and the child. How do I code this? My boss is telling me to bill for 2 hour family therapy, but there is no such code for 2 hour family therapy, yet there has to be she says...
as far as I know 90847 is an untimed code. So why is there not more reimbursment for 1 hr vs. 2 hours?? 
Thanks!!


----------

